# ADAM S3H studio monitor review



## whinecellar (Jul 7, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I just posted an in-depth review of ADAM's new S3H monitors on my site and pitted them against some stiff competition. If you're in the market, hope you find this helpful!

http://www.jimdaneker.com/reviews

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## catsass (Jul 9, 2017)

An excellent, detailed, and enjoyable review. Thanks for posting.
I'm going to give my current set the smell test using the nuances you described in your reference tracks.


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 9, 2017)

catsass said:


> An excellent, detailed, and enjoyable review. Thanks for posting.
> I'm going to give my current set the smell test using the nuances you described in your reference tracks.



Thanks - glad you enjoyed it!


----------

